# Junkers Ju90



## Snautzer01 (Oct 21, 2014)

Note how the cockpit door folds

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 21, 2014)

That's really interesting!


----------



## Wurger (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 21, 2014)

Great pics but I'm not getting that door.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 22, 2014)

The door folds like this to give the crew a ramp to stand on and the tip of the door function as a fence. Such a clever idea.

Vom Original zum Modell Junkers Ju90, pg 70

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 22, 2014)




----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 22, 2014)

Oh I get it now. Very cool!


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 23, 2014)

Neat idea!


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 24, 2014)

Nice shots! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 28, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 28, 2015)

Love how she is protecting her baby. Just like a penguin.


----------



## Wurger (Feb 28, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 22, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 22, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 19, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 19, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 26, 2015)

D-ALUU

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 26, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 27, 2015)

1943 Notice absence of engines due to acute shortage.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 27, 2015)

sittin' and waitin'....


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 27, 2015)

Yeah... Wonder where that is?


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Wurger (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 14, 2015)




----------



## Wurger (Oct 14, 2015)




----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 15, 2015)

Nice.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 12, 2015)




----------



## Wurger (Nov 12, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 4, 2015)

1945 British markings


----------



## Wurger (Dec 4, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 16, 2015)




----------



## Wurger (Dec 16, 2015)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 21, 2015)

Good shots!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 21, 2015)

Notice the turret added to the tail. Great shot!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 23, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 27, 2019)

Junkers Ju 90 GF+GA-Luftwaffe-Stavenger?Hardla?ZG-Me 110-norwegen-1940- | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jan 27, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 28, 2019)

Foto 2.WK Flugzeug Bourges Frankreich Flugzeug Lufthansa Bayern (8) | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 29, 2019)

Foto Flugzeug Junkers JU 90 "Oldenburg" Lufthansa,Flugplatz Prag Tschechien 1940 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Mar 29, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 26, 2019)

1 oginal foto flugzeug m1 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 26, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 27, 2019)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 13, 2019)

JUNKERS JU 290 (V-1) - BD+TX - LUFTWAFFE | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 17, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 12, 2019)

*** WWII Photo Captured German Junkers Ju 90 Plane Aircraft 2 *** | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 12, 2019)

*** WWII Photo Captured German Junkers Ju 90 Plane Aircraft *** | eBay


----------



## johnbr (Nov 16, 2019)

Junkers Ju 90 | Wikiwand

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 18, 2019)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 16, 2020)

Großes Bild einer Junkers Ju 90 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jan 16, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 12, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> Foto Flugzeug Junkers JU 90 "Oldenburg" Lufthansa,Flugplatz Prag Tschechien 1940 | eBay
> 
> View attachment 533527


foto flugzeug Luftwaffe Junkers Ju-90 Oldenburg | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 12, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 9, 2020)

A471 Foto Wehrmacht Luftwaffe Flugzeug Russland Front FW200 Condor im Start | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 3, 2020)

Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug Ju 90 V-3 D-ABGD Württemberg Lufthansa | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 18, 2020)

Foto, Focke Wulf Fw 200 Conder über Heinkel He 111 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Sep 18, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 20, 2020)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 18, 2021)

Foto : FW-200 Kampf-Flugzeuge des KG-30 / 1.Fern.Aufkl.Gr.120 in Norwegen | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 18, 2021)




----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 18, 2021)

Fw200 in the foreground.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 21, 2021)

F000807 A Junkers Ju 90 type V2 Preussen under construction | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 21, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 9, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> Junkers Ju 90 GF+GA-Luftwaffe-Stavenger?Hardla?ZG-Me 110-norwegen-1940- | eBay











Junkers Ju 90 GF+GA-Luftwaffe-Stavenger?Hardla?ZG-Me 110-norwegen-1940- | eBay


Entdecken Sie Junkers Ju 90 GF+GA-Luftwaffe-Stavenger?Hardla?ZG-Me 110-norwegen-1940- in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Ju90 GF+GA former D-ADFJ named Baden. Notice lufthansa marking

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 9, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 9, 2021)

Foto, Ju 90 beim Abwurf einer Versorgungs Bombe, Narvik in Norwegen (N)50307 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto, Ju 90 beim Abwurf einer Versorgungs Bombe, Narvik in Norwegen (N)50307 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 13, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 18, 2021)

SA - kuvagalleria



Saksalaiset rakentavat radiosuuntima-aseman Nurmoilaan. Kaikki tarvikkeet ja henkilökunta kuljetetaan lentoteitse Tallinnasta Malmin kautta. Kuvissa nelimoottorinen JU-90-tyyppinen kuljetuskone starttaa Malmin lentokentältä. Malmin lentokenttä 1944.01.11

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 18, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 21, 2021)

Orig. Foto Focke-Wulf Fw 200 "Condor" Flugzeug VANNES Bretagne Frankreich 1941 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto Focke-Wulf Fw 200 "Condor" Flugzeug VANNES Bretagne Frankreich 1941 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 21, 2021)

Orig. Foto Focke-Wulf Fw 200 "Condor" Flugzeug VANNES Bretagne Frankreich 1941 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto Focke-Wulf Fw 200 "Condor" Flugzeug VANNES Bretagne Frankreich 1941 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 21, 2021)




----------



## nuuumannn (Nov 21, 2021)

A good looking aeroplane, the Ju 90; Junkers airliners around that time were beginning to shed the features that made them traditionally resemble the storage shed they were placed in overnight...

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 26, 2021)

Foto-Abzug, FFS A/B 24 Olmütz, Nahaufnahme Junkers Ju 90, 1942, 5026-998 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto-Abzug, FFS A/B 24 Olmütz, Nahaufnahme Junkers Ju 90, 1942, 5026-998 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 26, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 27, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 21, 2022)

Ju90V3, D-AURE, Bayern














347# Foto Lufthansa Junkers Ju 90 V3 "Bayern" Berlin-Tempelhof | eBay


Entdecken Sie 347# Foto Lufthansa Junkers Ju 90 V3 "Bayern" Berlin-Tempelhof in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 21, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 4, 2022)

Ju90 GF+GA D-ADFJ named Baden














C878 Foto Luftwaffe 5.(H) 41 Aufklärer Flugzeug FW 200 Lufthansa zivil Ju90 | eBay


Entdecken Sie C878 Foto Luftwaffe 5.(H) 41 Aufklärer Flugzeug FW 200 Lufthansa zivil Ju90 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 4, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (May 7, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 15, 2022)

Original WW2 Foto Flugzeug Junkers JU 90 auf Flugplatz in Warschau #10 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Original WW2 Foto Flugzeug Junkers JU 90 auf Flugplatz in Warschau #10 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 15, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (May 19, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 3, 2022)

Lufthansa














K5095 Foto deutsches Flugzeug Focke Wulf Fw 200 Condor | eBay


Entdecken Sie K5095 Foto deutsches Flugzeug Focke Wulf Fw 200 Condor in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 3, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 17, 2022)

colour refilling














10 Propaganda Karten / Rikki / in org Mappe / Junkers / Top Zustand #2672 | eBay


Entdecken Sie 10 Propaganda Karten / Rikki / in org Mappe / Junkers / Top Zustand #2672 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 17, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 19, 2022)

BERLIN TEMPELHOF - Brandenburg















22) Foto Luftwaffe - Flugplatz BERLIN TEMPELHOF - Flugzeug Ju 90 "Brandenburg" | eBay


Entdecken Sie 22) Foto Luftwaffe - Flugplatz BERLIN TEMPELHOF - Flugzeug Ju 90 "Brandenburg" in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 19, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 23, 2022)

Captured beute














ORIGINAL LATE WW2 PHOTO: CAPTURED LUFTWAFFE JUNKERS JU 90 AIRPLANE | eBay


No markings on the back. FIRST, and I will work hard to quickly resolve the problem.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 23, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 25, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> View attachment 290682
> 
> 
> View attachment 290683


D-ALUU



















MILITARIA/ JUNKERSARBEIT, Foto,Sammelkarte,Nr.48,selten | eBay


Entdecken Sie MILITARIA/ JUNKERSARBEIT, Foto,Sammelkarte,Nr.48,selten in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 25, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 3, 2022)

D-ALUU














Photo ancienne - Aéroport à situer - Avion allemand JUNKERS JU 90 - 1940 / 1950 - Insigne Aviation WW2 Guerre Escadrille " | For sale on Delcampe"


Starting at €24.00 - Category: Other collections > Photography > Photographs > Photographs (originals) > Aviation




www.delcampe.net

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 3, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 15, 2022)

1937

_Aus dem Nachlass eines gut bekannten Fotografen aus München.
Er folgte einen österreichischen Korporal in die 1930'er Jahre,
ua beim Besuch einer italienischen General in 1937, und beim Anschluss Österreichs und dem Einmarsch im Sudetenland, 1938._
















 Orig. Foto Junkers Ju 90 Flugzeug m. Wappen am Flugplatz Italien General 1937 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto Junkers Ju 90 Flugzeug m. Wappen am Flugplatz Italien General 1937 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Oct 15, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 17, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 19, 2022)

Zeppelin Wurtenberg Lufthansa















Ansichtskarte Feldpost LZ 130 Weltliftschiffhafen Rhein/Main 1940 (2) | eBay


Entdecken Sie Ansichtskarte Feldpost LZ 130 Weltliftschiffhafen Rhein/Main 1940 (2) in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 19, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 21, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 29, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug Ju 90 V-3 D-ABGD Württemberg Lufthansa | eBay
> 
> View attachment 586921


Wurttemberg Lufthansa V-3 D-ABGD














Wk2 postkarte wehrmacht Luftwaffe flugzeug Lufthansa Württemberg JU 90 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Wk2 postkarte wehrmacht Luftwaffe flugzeug Lufthansa Württemberg JU 90 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 29, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 3, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Ju90V3, D-AURE, Bayern
> 
> View attachment 658797
> 
> ...








Evidence in camera Vol. 3 1-12 1943 Berlin Tempelhof D-AURE

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 3, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 10, 2022)

KIROWOGRAD Ukraine 1943














Orig. Foto Focke-Wulf Fw 200 Condor Flugzeug m. Tarn KIROWOGRAD Ukraine 1943 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto Focke-Wulf Fw 200 Condor Flugzeug m. Tarn KIROWOGRAD Ukraine 1943 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 10, 2022)




----------



## fubar57 (Dec 14, 2022)

Love the look as much as the Constellation.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 16, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------

